# So now burgers are unhealthy too ?



## Fruity (Feb 14, 2015)

I cant eat beef burgers because ''the meats that are used for them, are the parts that normally get thrown away. ''

Can anyone believe this  ? 


These are wall mart bought beef burgers btw. 



As a construction worker I need my protein, but if beef burgers really are as bad as they seem what should i do ? 

Eat lean chicken all the day ?
Sardines ? 


Cant a man just enjoy a healthy burger anymore ?


----------



## Assassin32 (Feb 14, 2015)

It all depends on the beef, dude. I mean, I wouldn't eat a ton of 75/25 burgers or 80/20(even though they are the norm at restaurants). But I eat a lot 90/10 and 93/7 ground beef and burgers. As far as Wal-Mart gound beef, I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 14, 2015)

Made from parts that normally get thrown away... That statement makes zero sense and has pretty much no validity. Eat your burgers and enjoy...


----------



## TriniJuice (Feb 14, 2015)

Just go2 5guys, 
You won't even care anymore about health risk....


----------



## Cobra Strike (Feb 14, 2015)

If your gonna eat a burger than use lean burger...dont buy the premade burgers frozen in the box...those will make you fat in a week.

Ps...burgers in my diet are considered a cheat meal item


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 14, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> If your gonna eat a burger than use lean burger...dont buy the premade burgers frozen in the box...those will make you fat in a week.
> 
> Ps...burgers in my diet are considered a cheat meal item


So if you make a burger with 93% on a whole grain bun that's cheating? Or are you taking ketchup cheese etc...


----------



## grind4it (Feb 15, 2015)

man, I eat burgers every day. don't sweat it. I stay at 90/10 or better and cook them on my grill. the premade patties are pretty much hooves and balls but it you roll your own you're good to go.....imo

when I get them from restaurants I get them with mustard. I stay away from cheese ketchup and mayonnaise. As mentioned above five guys is great but I'll trow a triple whopper in a heartbeat


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 15, 2015)

TriniJuice said:


> Just go2 5guys,
> You won't even care anymore about health risk....


This is true.

Ask for the pob special... its a 3 course meal.

Begins with Cajun fry
Next up a 4 pattie bacon cheese burger with grilled onion cheese and ketchup
Finally for dessert a bacon cheese dog with ketchup
Wash it all down with a cherry coke


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 15, 2015)

I would continue eating burgers even if they convinced me it would cause cancer tomorrow. Nothing is getting between me and my burgers except for maybe mad cow disease....


----------



## Fruity (Feb 15, 2015)

Well guess what doc@

Just type: are beef burgers unhealthy

And you'll see a bunch of beef about beefburgers causing all kinds of silly cancer. 

You can't eat anything out of the supermarket these days. 
What am I supposed to do ? Hunt dears with a knife ? Ridiculous, deer's are to fast for my fat ass


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Fruity said:


> Well guess what doc@
> 
> Just type: are beef burgers unhealthy
> 
> ...



Everything causes cancer nowadays. Hell, they tried saying vitamin c causes cancer I think. There's mass hysteria everywhere and it gets tricky trying to navigate what's real and what's BS. Let me ask you this, what makes beef burgers so unhealthy but the beef steak (ribeye, sirloin, chuck, roast, etc) cuts so healthy? Or is it beef in general?


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Feb 15, 2015)

Interestingly, I actually looked amazing during a TKD style diet that included processed burgers & sausages as a daily part of my cut. 
I was only around 9%bf but with hardly any water retention whatsoever. 
Compare this to my first ever cut following a low sodium clean diet where I looked like complete shit despite being 6-7%bf. 

Of course I later discovered that low sodium diets make you hold water while higher, consistent sodium intakes actually helps water balance - especially on low carb diets that cause electrolyte depletion.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 15, 2015)

Fruity said:


> Well guess what doc@
> 
> Just type: are beef burgers unhealthy
> 
> ...


You should stop believing everything you see on the internet and think for yourself. If the article doesn't cite references then it's trash. If it does cite references read the references.

Nobody bashes eating burgers or red meat that knows wtf they are talking about.

I lived on the CKD hat trick for 3 weeks straight once btw. That means mcd for bkfst burger King for lunch and Wendy's for dinner.  I looked awesome.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 15, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> You should stop believing everything you see on the internet and think for yourself. If the article doesn't cite references then it's trash. If it does cite references read the references.
> 
> Nobody bashes eating burgers or red meat that knows wtf they are talking about.
> 
> I lived on the CKD hat trick for 3 weeks straight once btw. That means mcd for bkfst burger King for lunch and Wendy's for dinner.  I looked awesome.



Ohhhhhh mama, I so want to pull that hat trick with 5Guys, In n out burger, and NYBURGER LOL. Heart attack and cancer and heavenly goodness rolled into one


----------



## j2048b (Feb 15, 2015)

Just go to damn carls  jr and get the all natural burger.... Ur g2g


----------



## Fruity (Feb 15, 2015)

Well doc@ these past years the drama as been about the red meats being  ''unhealthy''. 

My take is that people these days just have it to well. 

Real men eat their steaks bloody, and when I think of red meat I think of blood, blood=good.


I find it best just to follow my instincts in life. To much bullshit on the web, to many fags


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Fruity said:


> Well doc@ these past years the drama as been about the red meats being  ''unhealthy''.
> 
> My take is that people these days just have it to well.
> 
> ...



I have to echo what POB told you....you can't believe everything you read. You need to do a little HW on the source of your info and see if it's accurate. Check the references as there should be references. 

There has been absolutely ZERO evidence showing a cause and effect relationship between red meat and cancer. It's just not true


----------



## #TheMatrix (Feb 15, 2015)

Hot dogs have all the left over crap from pork shiken and beef...so i usually opt for beef hot dogs.

As for burgers...go to your local butcher and get hand ground beef patties.  Sams club has thick patties.


----------



## StoliFTW (Feb 15, 2015)

i like the filet mignon


----------



## jreadman23 (Feb 15, 2015)

If you have the means I highly suggest Texas de brazil. Pass on the chicken though


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 15, 2015)

Stop being a pussy and enjoy your burgers.


----------



## deadlift666 (Feb 15, 2015)

I'll never stop eating cheeseburgers.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 15, 2015)

5 guys

fudruckers

Love me some burgers. ..load that shit up


----------



## mickems (Feb 15, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Made from parts that normally get thrown away... That statement makes zero sense and has pretty much no validity. Eat your burgers and enjoy...



he may mean to say that walmart beef is the bottom of barrel type scraps. the beef when cooked just dissolves into granules. not good quality. years ago , the supermarkets used to grind chuck roast and sirloin for their ground beef. now its just crumbly and lacking that beefy flavor.


----------



## wabbitt (Feb 15, 2015)

I can't buy any meat from walmart, especially the preformed frozen crap.  It's disgusting.


----------



## {'Calcul08'} (Feb 15, 2015)

You could always make your own burger patties, no? Find a decent butcher first. A good butcher is like a good family physician or accountant. 

You'll need veal, beef and pork meat, eggs, parsley, pinch of salt, pepper, 1 cup milk (if you're lactose intolerant, use almond milk), minced garlic, olive oil.. *I've excluded bread, which some people tend to add to the mix*

Ground all of the meat, put it in one bowl, add all other ingredients, mix together, make patties & place them in a pan on olive oil. Flip until it's done to your liking, place on a plate, enjoy. 

Voila.


----------



## Joliver (Feb 15, 2015)

You can buy a better grade of ground meat. Ground beef is the lowest quality with the most byproduct. Ground chuck is better. Ground sirloin is the greatest thing ever. Those are the most available ground options, but you can have anything ground and packaged.


----------



## Maijah (Feb 15, 2015)

About 45 minutes away from my house there is a farm where the animals are raised/slaughtered/butchered on site. They have  beef/pork and sell eggs too, hands down the best cuts of steak I've ever had, and they sell preseasoned "Farm Burgers" which are excellent too.


----------



## stonetag (Feb 15, 2015)

Eating beef is one of the pleasures of being at the top of the food chain. Use discretion and the smarts that put you at the top to choose the right beef.


----------



## strongbow (Mar 3, 2015)

Hey there are always Poop burgers
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/06/16/scientist-poop-burger-video_n_878210.html


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 3, 2015)

96/4 isn't anything n a whole wheat bun is great.  


It's all what u make of it.


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 3, 2015)

Just become a vegan
There's a lot of protein in the oceans kelp


----------



## trodizzle (Mar 3, 2015)

Fruity said:


> I cant eat beef burgers because ''the meats that are used for them, are the parts that normally get thrown away. ''
> 
> Can anyone believe this  ?
> 
> ...



Eat what you want if it fits your macro-nutrient goals. **** what ya heard.


----------

